#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  иероглиф

## Нагфа

обращаюсь к знающим китайский или японский, или даже корейский)
Подскажите пож-та иероглиф "свобода" и "освобождение" пишется одинаково? 
и если можно как пишется китайский, а то в инете я нашла только японский, хотя возможно что многие иероглифы у них совпадают.. :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

Все зависит от контекста. Может и двумя иероглифами.

----------


## Нагфа

Да, скорее двумя, я ошиблась)
я нашла вот такое изображение:



это вроде японский? 
мм... дело в том, что мне хотелось бы тату, и не хочется ошибиться в написании, чтоб потом не выглядеть глупо)
Ерш, а какой может быть контекст.
Например в сочетаниях  "свобода быть собой" и "освобождение от суеты"  - пишутся разные иероглифы?

и если можно кто найдет еще, сюда поместить, а то непонятно здесь в центре штрихи, они пишутся или это так кисточкой "мазнули"

----------


## Светлана

Зайдите в раздел по китайскому языку на форуме Полушарие.ком
Там вам обязательно все точно подскажут.

----------


## Поляков

> это вроде японский?


Каллиграфия японская, иероглиф китайский  :Big Grin: . "Свобода".

----------


## Ersh

Это два китайских иероглифа 自由 (zì yóu ) свобода, да.

----------

